# Family Friendly Short Ghost Stories



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

This year I'm gonna do something a little bit different than I usually do. I'm putting last year's two talking props (Agnes and Casilda) in a tent (made up into a faux shack) and have them tell ghost stories to the ToTs with each one trying to outdo the other. They will also share some occasionally banter, etc.

What I'm looking for are some family friendly ghost stories. I'm looking for the stories themselves not any audio clips as I will most likely be doing the reading and using MorphVox to change up the voices.

Thanks,
-TM


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Try this site:

http://www.americanfolklore.net/campfire.html


----------



## waldiddy (Aug 4, 2008)

Last year, I found a great used book: 'I Never Believed in Ghosts Until ...' and the subtitle '100 Real-Life Encounters'. The ISBN is 1-56619-362-1. Looks like it was published in 1994. 

It's got some great creepy stories in it. Just don't do what I did, and try reading the book alone at night in a darkened room *shudder*


----------



## Frankie-s Girl (Apr 5, 2009)

There was a book I remember called "Tales to be told in the dark" that was a collection of short stories...

Here are a few other websites that might have some kid-friendly tales:
http://www.themoonlitroad.com/welcome001.html
http://mybabymonsters.com/stories/happy-halloween-ghost-stories-greatest-scary-spooky-fun-frights


----------

